# 2012 bf brush guard



## kawietilldeath (Mar 12, 2012)

I am looking to buy a brush guard for my 2012 Bff 750 I don't want a big bulky one does anyone know where I can purchase one for a reasonable price


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Brush guards - MudInMyBlood Forums

 bison vs moose bumper - MudInMyBlood Forums

 Brute force bumper - MudInMyBlood Forums

 Moose HD Bumper Install -08-09 Brute 750 - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------



## kawietilldeath (Mar 12, 2012)

looking for my 2012 will those year models fit?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Probably not just trying to Give ya some ideas. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## BumpStix (Apr 1, 2011)

i had a warn on my 05 brute i liked it


----------



## kawietilldeath (Mar 12, 2012)

Its hard trying to find stuff for such a new brute


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

there is one out iv seen it loooks great but not sure of the name just keep looking


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

My buddy on here (jprzr) just got one for his 12 brute shoot him a pm im not sure where he got it maybe threw highlifter but its not one of there products. The one he got looks funny in the pics but in person its mean as hell and is very sturdy not cheaply made. I want one.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## kawietilldeath (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks brutemike he pm me last night about it


----------



## Kingsixx (Jul 9, 2011)

kawietilldeath said:


> Thanks brutemike he pm me last night about it


Why not share it with the rest of us 2012 Brute Force owners?:bigeyes:


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Its a savant bumper im pretty sure he got it from highlifter but i dont see them on there now.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Kawasaki has a cool one, check it out on their accessory page


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

The bumper I got that brutemike was talking bout is from savant mfg got it through HL u can check out savants web page but to get the bumper it has to be through a dealer. 
Looks better in person. Here's a few pics of it on my brute.



















Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty (Apr 21, 2012)

I've got a bison on front end and really its not that heavy but it is built well, if I can figure out how to upload a pic I will but the bison looks really good in my opinion lol


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty (Apr 21, 2012)

bison front bumper


----------

